# Wading booties - recommendations



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Simms Zip It Booties


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

the simms Zip It are good but bare in mind that if you are wading on sharp limestone or coral, they will be trashed in one week. I threw mine in out after ten days wading near Mahahual. The next time I went to that area I brought my Simms Flyweight boots pair with wading socks and a gravel guard. These worked out great. Go try on the Flats Sneakers too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

k-roc said:


> the simms Zip It are good but bare in mind that if you are wading on sharp limestone or coral, they will be trashed in one week. I threw mine in out after ten days wading near Mahahual. The next time I went to that area I brought my Simms Flyweight boots pair with wading socks and a gravel guard. These worked out great. Go try on the Flats Sneakers too.


If I’m wading around shell I wear my Simms Vaportreads but he said he preferred zip ups. The Zip It II booties are soft but comfortable if you are just on sand, light shell and soft bottom.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Orvis Christmas Island bootie is what I use in Bahamas and SWFL. Keep the zippers clean and they'll last a long time.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I just bought two pairs and had to trash another. I go for zipper booties so I can take them on and off quickly, and not deal with laces catching my fly line. I don't need to buy lace covers to wear over the booties - come on, that's just more crap to deal with. Keep it simple.

Simms Zip It Booties - great reinforcement, but they neoprene failed quickly on them. They are heavy to travel with, and also the most expensive of the bunch. I donated these to someone in Belize on my last trip.

Here are the two I recently got - both are light and inexpensive:

Orvis Christmas Island bootie:








Amazon.com: Orvis Christmas Island Bootie (Size 11) : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Orvis Christmas Island Bootie (Size 11) and other Diving Boots at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com




Note, these run big. I usually wear between an 11 and 12, but 12 was huge. I had to get an 11, which feels a little snug. But, these are light and also have a better look than some other boots. I sometimes scuba dive on my trips, so these can double for my dive booties thanks to how light they are and not bulky, like the Simms. Pretty good price - $80.

Duck and Fish bootie:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071FX2J6H/


Basic, fits pretty true to size. Not going to win a fashion award. $35. This is the best bang for the buck.

I rarely wear booties on the coast here, but always keep them in the boat just in case. Lighter, easier to store booties are a must, and if they get ruined, I won't shed a tear. The Duck and Fish is the best choice for this. For times when wading is going to a focus, the Orvis bootie is good. If the entire trip will be wading, like Seychelles, Christmas Island, the Simms bootie is a good choice thanks to the reinforcement, but it does come with a high price tag.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

the gravel guards over the Flyweight boots were only for when we would fish this mucky area, otherwise your fills right up with gunk, nasty!


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I don’t wade to often, I use the house brand at BassPro and they have held up fine. Rinse when back on shore and hit the zipper with a silicone stick as needed. If you wade frequently step up to Simms


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

In addition to your wading boots you may want to look into plastic snow shoes. They'll keep you above the mud if you get out to do any wading around the bushes.
That mangrove muck'll steal your shoes.

Little Bear is the pair I have. Nothing but plastic and some nylon straps.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Central Florida here. Vans with the gummy soles and shorts.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Simms Zip It Booties


This. Mine are always stowed on the skiff somewhere when I am out.

They are durable enough to walk on an oyster bar, if you tread lightly and are careful...have done it a few times in a pinch...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I prefer real wading boots like simms Tributary, guide, etc. for wading here in FL. if you are out all day type legit wading. Even those cheap rayguard ones are good. If its the bahamas sand etc or just jumping out of a skiff for a few, I like the zipit type ones.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Crocs and socks!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> I prefer real wading boots like simms Tributary, guide, etc. for wading here in FL. if you are out all day type legit wading. Even those cheap rayguard ones are good. If its the bahamas sand etc or just jumping out of a skiff for a few, I like the zipit type ones.


Do the upper lace wraps on the simms boots rust badly in the salt?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Charles Hadley said:


> Do the upper lace wraps on the simms boots rust badly in the salt?


I don't think so, but, I guess I haven't checked. I'll look when I get home on all my pairs and see.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

The soft rubber soles of the Simms Zip-it booties wear VERY quickly if you fish on foot most of the day. In the bahamas with diy fishing mine wore through after about 14 days of use....and Simms did not consider that a warranty issue. The Orvis booties have a harder rubber sole and are much more durable although they are narrower and have less height in the toe box which can result in blister issues when used with a more supportive insole (which raises the foot some). The construction of the Simms is heavier and likely would last much longer than the Orvis if the sole didn’t wear out so fast.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Indoman said:


> Been looking at reviews on line but would like some real world feedback. Not afraid to step up and pay for a good pair. Pay once, cry once... My preference is zip up for ease of use.
> 
> Thx


If you have wide feet, look at Mares.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Charles Hadley said:


> Do the upper lace wraps on the simms boots rust badly in the salt?


Not if you rinse them and let them air dry like you would any other fishing gear. I wade more than most and all I ever wore are Simms.


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

I have two pair, Orvis Christmas Island zip booties. Easy on and easy off. Not a heck of a lot of support and a pair of Patagonia Marl Walkers which are bullet proof. I've had them 10 years and have stood the test of time. But not so easy on and off. If I am spending a day walking its the Marl walkers, if not walking all over creation its the zip booties.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Indoman said:


> Been looking at reviews on line but would like some real world feedback. Not afraid to step up and pay for a good pair. Pay once, cry once... My preference is zip up for ease of use.
> 
> Thx


I prefer Patagonia Marlwalkers. I have a zip- up pair of Chotas (no longer available) that I just can't destroy.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Y’all don’t wade in Jesus cruisers?!?

in all seriousness: the Simms shoes (look like 1998 Airwalks) or booties (slip on with bungee laces) are pretty solid. Would wear them for pretty much anything unless walking an oyster bed marathon.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow. Lots of good information. Simms and Orvis booties were the two I was gonna look at first. Won’t do a alot of walking in them so they should hold up for a while. I forgot Marlwalkers. Looks like Patagonia no longer makes them?

Thx guys.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Shimano wading boots are really well made and comfortable. They run wider than Simms








FLATS WADING BOOT


Vulcanized rubber and neoprene (5mm) constructionNon-corrosion nylon front zipper with wide opening for easy on and offBelt-loop ankle closure to prevent sand from coming in the bootNon-marking, spine-resistant bottom sole




fishshop.shimano.com


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I had good luck with the NRS paddle boot. At the time they had the thickest sole for a zip up. No idea on the current version. Lately my old Moabs get the call..


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I've had the NRS workboots and currently have the NRS backwater wetshoes. Both acceptable but the workboots were hard to get off at the end of the day and there was some delamination problems with the uppers. The wetshoes are OK, but less support than the workboot, and again, delamination problem with one of the soles (had to glue it). The soles have held up to oysters quite well. I was thinking about giving the Simms ZipIt bootie a try but I spend a lot of time on oysters, so I may try the NRS ATB wetshoe, or give the Rayguards a try.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Depends on you use really. If its to occasionally get out and wade, and especially if its when a quick opportunity presents itself then zip up booties are fine. But if you are really wading much then they are the wrong tool in my book. Simms Flat sneakers in fact I wore them wading all day Wednesday in the surf. They are much more protective AND much better for actually walking around in than booties.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

You might also look at whitewater kayak shoes. Some are pretty supportive and good for climbing around on rocks. Otherwise, best advice I can give is to wear socks. Even something as thin as bicycling socks will help a lot with chafing. As odd as it might seem, thick wool socks work great when you’re in sand all day.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

I’ll second the duck fish booties .... I wade a ton mainly over sand/grass bottom with scattered oysters and have had these booties for 2+ years just a freshwater rinse after use. The zipper does get stuck a little bit I just hit it with some WD40 and good to go. Bottoms are tough and have held up great for $30


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a second vote for those basic Shimano wading shoes... I've had "booties" and they don't protect your feet very well from things like sea urchins, sharp rocks (or shells), etc. No they're not particularly lightweight and you will struggle a bit to remove them -but for basic foot protection, they're perfect. I keep mine on my skiff and guide inside and out down in the 'glades where there are lots of hazards for anyone on foot. Mine get the most use when we've run aground (or the tide has run out quicker than expected) so I'm pushing, pulling and getting a workout whenever I'm wearing them. By the way if your boots have zippers - keep them siliconed for years of service.

Last tip, for anyone wading warm or tropical waters pay close attention to any little abrasions, nicks, or cuts on your feet or legs after wading. If you see the slightest sign of an infection - get to your nearest ER (or your own doctor) without delay. Tell them to check for "vibrio", since if that's your problem it can get out of hand in only 24 hours... For those who've never heard of it - the popular press calls it "flesh eating bacteria" (and that should tell you how important to know about vibrio for all of us..).


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Last tip, for anyone wading warm or tropical waters pay close attention to any little abrasions, nicks, or cuts on your feet or legs after wading.


Good reminder here. Also the main reason to keep a first aid kit in your skiff or pack that includes disinfectant for any cuts.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Good points about vibrio - I carry Hibiclens and sterile saline wound wash in the kayak.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Are the zipit II's better than the originals?


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Indo are you looking for wading SC floods? Or somewhere else?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

birdyshooter said:


> Are the zipit II's better than the originals?


One has the velcro strap and one doesn’t. The strap keeps the zipper from “walking” open as you wade.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Copahee Hound said:


> Indo are you looking for wading SC floods? Or somewhere else?


All around. SC, SW FL sand n grass flats, misc locations with iron shore / lava. I had a chance to try on both the Orvis and Simms. Apples and oranges to me. The Orvis were more comfortable and weighed about 1/3 as much but the Simms seemed WAY more stout. Leaning towards the Simms. I’ve used cheapo water shoes in the past so either will be a huge upgrade. ...and won’t get sucked off in the pluff mud.

Most of my wading is within 50-100 yards of the boat. Will probably end up with the Simms booties for now and add a pair of their flats sneakers later. Sized so I can wear them alone w/socks or with waders.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Academy sells the Magellan brand , I bought heavily soled pair for walking on Oyster bars so far so good.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> I just bought two pairs and had to trash another. I go for zipper booties so I can take them on and off quickly, and not deal with laces catching my fly line. I don't need to buy lace covers to wear over the booties - come on, that's just more crap to deal with. Keep it simple.
> 
> Simms Zip It Booties - great reinforcement, but they neoprene failed quickly on them. They are heavy to travel with, and also the most expensive of the bunch. I donated these to someone in Belize on my last trip.
> 
> ...


I bought those duck & fish booties as well, used them a decent bit here in Charleston. The zippers didn’t last a full flood tide season, even with cleaning after every use, but they’ve stomped around a lot of flats, had their fair share of encounters with oysters, and are otherwise still intact.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, zippers are usually what fails on those. Even my Simms ones were a pain. But this time I am going to coat them with the Yeti stuff they send with their hoppers. Its like chapstick for zippers. I also have some stuff for my dive gear I might try,


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Too bad Mark Nichols isn't on this forum... 

Many years ago he told be about a wading experience he had in the IRL. He was wearing his white soled leather Sperry's.
He got too close to a mantis shrimp burrow/den/whatever when the thing sprang from it's home piercing through the top of his shoe and out the bottom with both arms.

He said he killed it. It jacked his hands up too with it's tail if memory serves me right. He had to rip the arms off then wade back to his vehicle.
They extracted them at the hospital.

Aside from the "invisible enemy" that lurks in the water there are other beasties that need minding.
Watch were you wade. Don't want to end up D.O.A.!


----------

